# Chick Starter-OK Food?



## Ryss (Jun 8, 2005)

Is commercial "chick starter" for chickens an OK food for month old babies? I've been giving my two guys parakeet seed but it's both costly and there's not much in a box. I live in a rural area and can buy chick starter in a larger quantity for a reasonable price. Please advise?
TIA!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are we talking about PIGEON babies? The ideal food for month old babies would be pigeon seed. Chick starter does not provide the ideal food, with a balance of the ideal seeds for pigeons, it can be used temporarily especially with youngsters, but make sure it is NOT THE ONE with the medication put in it. I've heard of people using pigeon pellets, I think Purina makes one, haven't tried it myself. They sell it at grain and feed stores, and tractor stores.

Do you know of anyone who is a member of any kind of pigeon club? They usually buy large orders together, and you can usually get a 50 lb. bag for 14.00. Some of the pet stores carry pigeon feed also, if you only have a few pigeons.

Check out this website for ideal pigeon seed:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Ryss (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't clear-yes they're pigeons. There are no pigeon clubs nearby. Nor are there any large pet stores. The two that we have deal mostly in fish and small animals. I'll be able to get my hands on some pigeon seed next week during a trip out of town. I just was wondering if the chick starter was suitable because it's so readily available locally. I guess I'll stock up on some more parakeet seed 'till then...Is there anything else I should be offering my guys? I keep water out and still feed them Kaytee bird mixture. They've just now really discovered the seed. I'm trying to get them weaned off the Kaytee before my trip next week. If they still require it I'll have to take them w/ me. If they're eating seed well I can leave them w/ a friend. I'd say it would make for an interesting road trip w/ tje boys in tow! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again,

While your picking up seed, please pick up some pigeon grit too. This is a necessary part of all pigeons dining. They eat it when need and helps them pulvarize the seed before digestion.

You should be able to get them weaned off the Kaytee by next week. Just leave a (tip proof) bowl of water out for them with a deep dish of seed. They should get real good at eating it in the next few days. Gently tip their beaks into the bowl of water, they may just suck the water in, and surprise you! If they are drinking on their own they will soon be eating WELL on their own.

When you have a free moment in the morning, put the seed and water out and don't feed the Kaytee and see how they do on an empty stomach. They may start picking it up quicker without being fed the formula, but if they don't you can still use it for back-up.

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I feed my birds food I mix myself. I buy from the health food store corn, peas, soy beans, millet, flaxseeds, buckwheat, oats, groats, barley, safflower seeds, lentils. Their seeds are always fresh and they love them.
It costs me about 20-30$ a month for 12 pigeons.

Reti


----------

